# What's the stiffness rating of Nike Lunarendor boots?



## 22826 (Jan 26, 2011)

Does anyone here own a pair of Lunarendors? I'm trying to find out where it falls in the stiffness scale of nike boots. I know there are inserts to make it stiffer, so I'm just looking for the base/no-insert rating.

I can't find anything online.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

There are a few threads on here regarding that. It's my understanding that they are a little stiffer than the Kaiju.


----------



## 22826 (Jan 26, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> There are a few threads on here regarding that. It's my understanding that they are a little stiffer than the Kaiju.


I apparently can't work the search properly. I did know they were stiffer than the Kaiju. I guess I should find out how stiff the Kaiju is to a zoom force1. ANd then I have a basic idea of the big 3 from nike.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

From what i understand they are about the same as the zoomforces. I have the lunarendors and think they are pretty soft. I use the stiffest insert in mine. They add a bit but not much. I came from DC Judges so literally like nite and day in stiffness comparison I felt.


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried on all 3 and got a real good feel for the flex on them.

My old boots were K2 Thraxis from 3 seasons ago. They were rated a 9 on stiffness. I put around 60-70 days on them so they loosened up. 

So ill try to make up scale for you 

Original K2 Thraxis was rated by K2 a 9
Lets say they loosened up to a 7

Then
Nike zoom force boa's = 7
Nike Lunarendors with stiffest inserts =6.5
The Lunarendors with no inserts in them =5
Kaiju's =5 


Hopefully that helps


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In store just above a mid flex. After thirty days, soft.


----------

